# Bark on or off?



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm just wondering what people prefer, bark on or off and why? Wondering if anyone notices more popping and small fragments of wood all inside the firebox not completely burnt up when leaving bark on at times?


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 9, 2021)

Bark off for me.  The Bark has a very acrid taste to it in my opinion, and it is significantly less dense than the wood below it causing different smoke.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2021)

On some wood, the bark adds a bad flavor...  also adds some creosote...  
I was taught, from old timers that smoked tons of fish in their lifetime, to remove all bark..
Then when I was out in Puget Sound boating, a friend told me to collect Fir bark that had collected on the beach...   Use it to BBQ...  In the San Juan Islands, there are millions of logs harvested in Canada and the log rafts scrape the bark off of the logs and it drifts until it ends up on beaches...  It was a sweet smoke flavor....    Maybe sitting in the salt water did something miraculous to the flavor....  Go figure...


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 9, 2021)

when i used my offset if bark was loose i would pull it off, if it was still tight i left it on, really didn't see a difference either way.  i usually used maple, apple, ash oak what ever i had from my yard.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2021)

Some log rafts....







Log rafts with logging camps built on them... 
My friend work in camps like this..
The camps are built on rafts and towed to the logging site and
newly cut logs are rafted to the camps...


----------



## mike243 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have never removed it and never a problem


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 9, 2021)

On...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 9, 2021)

Nope I don't remove. Heck even if there is some insects in you know just some extra meat.    

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2021)

I’m with smoker Jim, if it falls off I don’t use it, except to start a fire, but if it stays on I just leave it. Never noticed a difference.
Al


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 9, 2021)

If its loose I remove it but if not I just let it burn.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 9, 2021)

Interesting to hear and I do a mix of both..smoking a brisket today and only have ready to burn Cherry wood and I wrapped it with butcher's paper at 151 because it wouldn't budge so I figured that was the stall coming on and for 2 hours it's read 151 trying to stay around cook ranges 260 to 255


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 9, 2021)

Paulie Walnuts 440 said:


> Interesting to hear and I do a mix of both..smoking a brisket today and only have ready to burn Cherry wood and I wrapped it with butcher's paper at 151 because it wouldn't budge so I figured that was the stall coming on and for 2 hours it's read 151 trying to stay around cook ranges 260 to 255


stalls cans be tough, but try and wiggle your thermostat a little some times it's in a piece of fat and you won't get the true temp.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 9, 2021)

Ok thank you and its finally climbing out slowly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> when i used my offset* if bark was loose i would pull it off, if it was still tight i left it on,* really didn't see a difference either way.  i usually used maple, apple, ash oak what ever i had from my yard.




Exactly what I used to do, before I went to pellets or Dust in my MES.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks for the like Millberry it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 11, 2021)

Let me pile on to the consensus.   Unless falling off loose let if stay on and cook ahead.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 11, 2021)

Sounds good


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks for the like joetee it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

